# WHAT IS THIS PLANTS



## aiszr (Jan 14, 2021)

I'm trying to figure it out but I'm failed😭🙏
Help me


----------



## 413801 (Jan 17, 2021)

Bottom right (D) looks like Hydrocotyle Tripartita (sp Japan). Not sure about the rest.


----------



## Stan510 (Feb 15, 2021)

Not water plants. The first looks like Psilotum,the Wisk Fern used in University collections because of their primitive plant reproduction- those round globules. The other is some kind of fern,could be a Elaphoglossum fern and the other a moss or maybe a Huperzia. That is for sure a page about plant reproduction- primitive plants.


----------

